
Mental fatigue caused by prolonged cognitive load and sympathetic hyperactivity - hugozap
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3113724/
======
keenmaster
For me this is a point in favor of anti-multitasking techniques such as
Pomodoro that force you both to focus and to take clearly delineated breaks.
That has the cumulative effect of sparing cognitive load and using your
precious cognitive resources on the things that need it most.

------
hugozap
(2011) Mental fatigue caused by prolonged cognitive load associated with
sympathetic hyperactivity

